# Script to block all Windows Telemetry and Windows 10 upgrade components



## Freezer (Oct 8, 2015)

Awesome script I found this morning! thepower, from voat.co, compiled and created a script to essentially block Microsoft from illegally forcing their users to provide them with Private information without the users knowledge and/or written consent from the user.

The script will search and uninstall all KB hotfix's that are data-mining personally identifiable information within Windows 7/8/8.1, additionally it will block telemetry via HOSTS and properly redirect to 0.0.0.0, rather than 127.0.0.1, which forces a fail at a basic level and utilizes no system resources.

I'm unsure if this command line script will work with blocking *Privacy Invasive* KB service packs and Telemetry within Windows 10, since thepower specifically noted versions 7/8.

*<- WHAT IT DOES ->*
1/8: disable gwx/skydrive/spynet/telemetry/wifisense ...
2/8: disable windows 10 download directory ...
3/8: uninstall updates ...
4/8: hide updates (this may take a while, be patient) ...
5/8: disable scheduled tasks ...
6/8: uninstall diagtrack ...
7/8: disable remote registry ...
8/8: block hosts ...

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*<- SPOILER: SOURCE ->*


Spoiler: Script for Win 7/8 to block all telemetry updates



Script for Win 7/8 to block all telemetry updates and Windows 10 upgrade components (self.technology)
submitted 1 month ago by  thepower
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
If you find this useful and want to thank me, send a PM to @Atko and @PuttItOut and thank them for all their hard work and send them a donation to help keep the servers going.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
==/==/==[ tiny.cc/aegis-voat ]==/==/== *Updated Oct 07 2015 1630 UTC* ==\==\==[ tiny.cc/aegis-voat ]==\==\==
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
v1.7* - Added 3 data collection scheduled tasks to be disabled, added 5 kb's to be removed/hidden: kb3046480, kb3065988, kb3083324, kb3083325, and kb3083711.
_Note: If you find the script is unable to uninstall certain kb's this post may help (scroll down)._
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Details:*
Disable gwx/skydrive/spynet/telemetry/wifisense, disable windows 10 download directory, uninstall/hide 29 kb updates (see list below), disable 31 scheduled tasks (optional components that phone home to microsoft), uninstall diagtrack, disable remote registry, block 153 microsoft hosts, change windows update settings to check/notify but do not download/install.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download:
*****************SEE SOURCE LINK FOR DOWNLOAD INFO*****************
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Instructions:*
Download, unzip, right click on *aegis.cmd*, click "run as administrator", follow on-screen instructions.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Liability:*
Everything (with the exception of setacl) is provided as an open source/non-compiled format so you can look and see for yourself what it does. It has been thoroughly tested on my own systems and scanned on VirusTotal and to the best of my knowledge it does not contain any harmful or malicious elements. I assume no liability for any problems so use it at your own risk.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
License:*
You are welcome to modify or share any of the code or components and you do not have to give me credit. I do appreciate any feedback/improvements and I will give you credit if I use your ideas.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Update:*
This script will not block Windows Update, however *it will change your Windows Update settings to check/notify but do not download/install*. If you don't want this change it after running the script. If you have any problems getting Windows Update to work properly after running the script (this may happen in rare cases after uninstalling certain kb's) you may need to run the Windows Update Troubleshooter or the System Update Readiness Tool (this can take a while to run, be patient). *If you have recently installed updates and have not yet rebooted you may need to run the script again after you reboot.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kb update* *description*
kb971033 update for windows activation technologies
kb2902907 description not available, update was pulled by microsoft
kb2922324 description not available, update was pulled by microsoft
kb2952664 update for upgrading windows 7
kb2976978 update for windows 8.1 and windows 8
kb2977759 update for windows 7 rtm
kb2990214 update that enables you to upgrade from windows 7 to a later version of windows
kb2999226 update that enables you to run windows 10 applications on earlier versions of windows
kb3012973 upgrade to windows 10
kb3014460 update for windows insider preview / upgrade to windows 10
kb3015249 update that adds telemetry points to consent.exe in Windows 8.1 and Windows 7
kb3021917 update for windows 7 sp1 for performance improvements
kb3022345 update for customer experience and diagnostic telemetry
kb3035583 update installs get windows 10 app in windows 8.1 and windows 7 sp1
kb3044374 update that enables you to upgrade from windows 8.1 to windows 10
kb3046480 update for migrating .net when upgrading to later version of windows
kb3050265 update for windows update client for windows 7 june 2015
kb3050267 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 june 2015
kb3065987 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 july 2015
kb3065988 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 july 2015
kb3068708 update for customer experience and diagnostic telemetry
kb3075249 update that adds telemetry points to consent.exe in windows 8.1 and windows 7
kb3075851 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 august 2015
kb3075853 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 august 2015
kb3080149 update for customer experience and diagnostic telemetry
kb3083324 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 september 2015
kb3083325 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 september 2015
kb3083710 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 october 2015
kb3083711 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 october 2015



*SOURCE*: Script for Win 7/8 to block all telemetry updates and Windows 10 upgrade components (self.technology)
DirectLink: https://voat.co/v/technology/comments/459263

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Remember to re-run Windows Update and cross check the posted KB's provided in the source link to any updates. If you discover that Windows Update found updates posted on the source page then right-click on that hotfix and hide it, don't download it. Do this 3-5 times, since WUpdate is slow to detect which updates are missing. Furthermore, I don't believe the script is complete and is missing some kb/hotfix updates when its attempting to auto-hide the latest kb/hotfixes posted on the source page. You can manually update the script if thats the case.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*<- SPOILER: SCRIPT ->*


Spoiler: Script Output



-/- aegis v1.7 by https://voat.co/u/thepower (https://tiny.cc/aegis-voat)

press ctrl-c to cancel, enter to continue


step 1/8: disable gwx/skydrive/spynet/telemetry/wifisense ...


step 2/8: disable windows 10 download directory ...


step 3/8: uninstall updates ...

01/29 - uninstall kb 971033  (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971033)
02/29 - uninstall kb 2902907 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2902907)
03/29 - uninstall kb 2922324 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2922324)
04/29 - uninstall kb 2952664 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664)
05/29 - uninstall kb 2976978 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2976978)
06/29 - uninstall kb 2977759 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977759)
07/29 - uninstall kb 2990214 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990214)
08/29 - uninstall kb 2999226 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2999226)
09/29 - uninstall kb 3012973 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3012973)
10/29 - uninstall kb 3014460 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3014460)
11/29 - uninstall kb 3015249 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3015249)
12/29 - uninstall kb 3021917 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3021917)
13/29 - uninstall kb 3022345 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345)
14/29 - uninstall kb 3035583 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583)
15/29 - uninstall kb 3044374 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3044374)
16/29 - uninstall kb 3046480 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3046480)
17/29 - uninstall kb 3050265 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050265)
18/29 - uninstall kb 3050267 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050267)
19/29 - uninstall kb 3065987 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065987)
20/29 - uninstall kb 3065988 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065988)
21/29 - uninstall kb 3068708 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708)
22/29 - uninstall kb 3075249 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075249)
23/29 - uninstall kb 3075851 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075851)
24/29 - uninstall kb 3075853 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075853)
25/29 - uninstall kb 3080149 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080149)
26/29 - uninstall kb 3083324 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083324)
27/29 - uninstall kb 3083325 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083325)
28/29 - uninstall kb 3083710 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083710)
29/29 - uninstall kb 3083711 (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083711)


step 4/8: hide updates (this may take a while, be patient) ...

Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.8
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Searching for updates ...2 found.
Update already hidden: Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB971033)
Update already hidden: Update for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3083324)


step 5/8: disable scheduled tasks ...


step 6/8: uninstall diagtrack ...


step 7/8: disable remote registry ...


step 8/8: block hosts ...

block a-0001.a-msedge.net
block a23-218-212-69.deploy.static.akamaitechnologies.com
block a.ads1.msn.com
block a.ads2.msads.net
block a.ads2.msn.com
block ac3.msn.com
block activation.playready.microsoft.com
block ads1.msads.net
block ads1.msn.com
block adsmockarc.azurewebsites.net
block ads.msn.com
block adsyndication.msn.com
block ajax.aspnetcdn.com
block api.bing.com
block appexmapsappupdate.blob.core.windows.net
block apps.skype.com
block a.rad.msn.com
block au.au-msedge.net
block auth.gfx.ms
block b.ads1.msn.com
block b.ads2.msads.net
block bing.com
block b.rad.msn.com
block bs.serving-sys.com
block c1.microsoft.com
block cdn.content.prod.cms.msn.com
block cdp1.public-trust.com
block choice.microsoft.com
block choice.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
block c.microsoft.com
block c.msn.com
block cmsresources.windowsphone.com
block content.windows.microsoft.com
block corpext.msitadfs.glbdns2.microsoft.com
block corp.sts.microsoft.com
block c.s-microsoft.com
block dc.services.visualstudio.com
block dev.virtualearth.net
block df.telemetry.microsoft.com
block diagnostics.support.microsoft.com
block displaycatalog.md.mp.microsoft.com
block dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com
block dmd.metaservices.microsoft.com
block download.microsoft.com
block download-ssl.msgamestudios.com
block ecn.dev.virtualearth.net
block en-us.appex-rf.msn.com
block fe3.delivery.mp.microsoft.com
block feedback.microsoft-hohm.com
block feedback.search.microsoft.com
block feedback.windows.com
block ff4a487e56259f4bd5831e9e30470e83.azr.msnetworkanalytics.testanalytics.net
block flex.msn.com
block geo-prod.do.dsp.mp.microsoft.com
block g.live.com
block g.msn.com
block go.microsoft.com
block go.skype.com
block h1.msn.com
block h2.msn.com
block help.bingads.microsoft.com
block hotmail.com
block i1.services.social.microsoft.com
block i1.services.social.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
block iecvlist.microsoft.com
block ieonline.microsoft.com
block img-s-msn-com.akamaized.net
block inference.location.live.net
block js.microsoft.com
block licensing.md.mp.microsoft.com
block live.rads.msn.com
block livetileedge.dsx.mp.microsoft.com
block logging.windows.microsoft.com
block login.live.com
block login.live.com.nsatc.net
block mediadiscovery.microsoft.com
block m.hotmail.com
block microsoft.com
block msnbc.com
block msn.com
block msnportal.112.2o7.net
block msntest.serving-sys.com
block nexus.officeapps.live.com
block oca.telemetry.microsoft.com
block oca.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
block ocsp.msocsp.com
block ocsp.omniroot.com
block ocsp.startssl.com
block officeclient.microsoft.com
block outlook.com
block pipe.skype.com
block platform.bing.com
block pre.footprintpredict.com
block preview.msn.com
block pricelist.skype.com
block r20swj13mr.microsoft.com
block rad.live.com
block rad.msn.com
block redir.metaservices.microsoft.com
block reports.wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
block sb.scorecardresearch.com
block services.wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
block settings.data.microsoft.com
block settings-sandbox.data.microsoft.com
block settings-ssl.xboxlive.com
block settings-win.data.microsoft.com
block s.gateway.messenger.live.com
block sgmetrics.cloudapp.net
block shell.windows.com
block sls.update.microsoft.com
block sls.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
block sls.update.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
block social.answers.microsoft.com
block spynet2.microsoft.com
block spynetalt.microsoft.com
block sqm.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
block sqm.microsoft.com
block sqm.telemetry.microsoft.com
block sqm.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
block ssw.live.com
block statsfe1.ws.microsoft.com
block statsfe2.update.microsoft.com.akadns.net
block statsfe2.ws.microsoft.com
block storeedgefd.dsx.mp.microsoft.com
block store-images.microsoft.com
block survey.watson.microsoft.com
block t0.ssl.ak.dynamic.tiles.virtualearth.net
block t0.ssl.ak.tiles.virtualearth.net
block telecommand.telemetry.microsoft.com
block telecommand.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
block telemetry.appex.bing.net
block telemetry.microsoft.com
block telemetry.urs.microsoft.com
block tile-service.weather.microsoft.com
block tlu.dl.delivery.mp.microsoft.com
block ui.skype.com
block urs.microsoft.com
block vassg141.ocsp.omniroot.com
block version.hybrid.api.here.com
block vortex.data.microsoft.com
block vortex-sandbox.data.microsoft.com
block vortex-win.data.microsoft.com
block watson.live.com
block watson.microsoft.com
block watson.ppe.telemetry.microsoft.com
block watson.telemetry.microsoft.com
block watson.telemetry.microsoft.com.nsatc.net
block wes.df.telemetry.microsoft.com
block www.microsoft.com
block www.modern.ie
block www.msftncsi.com
block www.msn.com

done



The above spoiler is the actual script output from my Windows 7 Ultimate box. It's a safe script, but don't take my word or their word for it... view the script contents yourself. You'll also notice that the script blocks some very basic and common URL's (e.g. msn.com, msnbc.com, login.live.com, hotmail.com, etc...), if these entries cause you problems while surfing or they're on your safe list, then you can remove or comment out those entries from the HOSTS file. You'll want to leave the weird and long URL's alone, however. See the below spoiler on how to modify your HOSTS file.

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*<- SPOILER: HOSTS file ->* 


Spoiler: Modifying HOSTS file



*Windows 8, Windows 7, and Windows Vista*

Windows 8, Windows 7, and Windows Vista use User Account Control (UAC), so Notepad must be run as Administrator.
*For Windows 8*


Press the Windows key.
Type *Notepad *in the search field.
In the search results, right-click *Notepad *and select *Run as administrator*.
In Notepad, open the following file: *c:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts*
Make the necessary changes to the file.
Click *File > Save* to save your changes.
*For Windows 7 and Windows Vista*


Click *Start > All Programs > Accessories*.
Right-click *Notepad *and select *Run as administrator*.
Click *Continue *on the *Windows needs your permission* UAC window.
When Notepad opens, click *File > Open*.
In the *File name* field, type *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts*.
Click *Open*.
Make the necessary changes to the file.
Click *File > Save* to save your changes.
*Windows NT, Windows 2000, and Windows XP*


Click *Start > All Programs > Accessories > Notepad*.
Click *File > Open*.
In the *File name* field, type *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts*.
Click *Open*.
Make the necessary changes to the file.
Click *File > Save* to save your changes.




ALWAYS leave 127.0.0.1 localhost alone, do not delete or comment it out. If you find an offending entry (as noted within the SCRIPT spoiler under HOSTS) you may either delete the entry entirely or by commenting it out by placing a # with no spaces before that entry. Then save the HOSTS file and exit your text editor and verify if it continues to block your desired connection.

Example:

127.0.0.1 localhost
123.45.67.89 www.example.com
#98.76.54.32 www.anotherexample.com​

Also see:
*HOWTO:* How Do I Change My Hosts File?
DirectLink: http://support.hostgator.com/articles/general-help/technical/how-do-i-change-my-hosts-file

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

If you find this script useful please send a PM to @thepower, @Atko and @PuttItOut, located at voat.co, and thank them for all their hard work.




*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
***Just my rant: Yes, it is ILLEGAL for Microsoft, even Google and any other business or developer,
to be collecting this type of information. The only thing we can do is contact our State Senator(s), 
Congress, and demand them to rule these Corporations/Businesses are operating beyond the 
legal boundaries and invading our Constitutional Rights to Privacy, else file a class action suit. 
Our Constitutional Rights to Privacy are NOT limited to only Government. Yes, I am aware, that
there are many stupid people out there that believe they have a right to each individuals personal
information and that they have the right to sell it to third-paries for a profit... actually they do not.
They'll even defend their delusional and psychopathic mentality about how they're entitled to it. 
It's a loop-hole, and loop-holes are not specifically legal. It's morons like these that ruin it for
everyone else.


----------



## Freezer (Oct 20, 2015)

Updated Oct 20 2015 2030 UTC - v1.8



Spoiler: Updated Oct 20 2015 2030 UTC - v1.8



Script for Win 7/8 to block all telemetry updates and Windows 10 upgrade components (self.technology)
submitted 1 month ago by  thepower
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shameless Plug - Check out /v/industrial and listen to some oontz while my script does the needful. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
==/==/==[ tiny.cc/aegis-voat ]==/==/== *Updated Oct 20 2015 2030 UTC* ==\==\==[ tiny.cc/aegis-voat ]==\==\==
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update: Fixed the block.cmd issue, the version remains the same, if you had this problem re-download and run again.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
v1.8* - Fixed an error affecting the Windows 10 download directory, added 35 hosts to the block list (there are now 188 hosts and 221 unique ip's in total), broke out the block script (and added an unblock script) for convenience.
_Note: If unable to uninstall some kb's this post may help (scroll down)._
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Details:*
Disable gwx/skydrive(aka onedrive)/spynet/telemetry/wifisense, disable/hide windows 10 download directory, uninstall/hide 29 kb updates (see list below), disable 31 scheduled tasks (optional components that phone home to microsoft), uninstall diagtrack, disable remote registry, block 188 microsoft hosts (221 ip's), change windows update settings to check/notify but do not download/install.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download:*
******************SEE SOURCE LINK FOR DOWNLOAD INFO******************
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Instructions:*
Download, unzip, right click on *aegis.cmd*, click "run as administrator", follow on-screen instructions.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Liability:*
Everything (with the exception of setacl) is provided as an open source/non-compiled format so you can look and see for yourself what it does. It has been thoroughly tested on my own systems and scanned on VirusTotal and to the best of my knowledge it does not contain any harmful or malicious elements. I assume no liability for any problems so use it at your own risk.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
License:*
You are welcome to modify or share any of the code or components and you do not have to give me credit. I do appreciate any feedback/improvements and I will give you credit if I use your ideas.
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Update:*
This script will not block Windows Update, however *it will change your Windows Update settings to check/notify but do not download/install*. If you don't want this change it after running the script. If you have any problems getting Windows Update to work properly after running the script (this may happen in rare cases after uninstalling certain kb's) you may need to run the Windows Update Troubleshooter or the System Update Readiness Tool (this can take a while to run, be patient). *If you have recently installed updates and have not yet rebooted you may need to run the script again after you reboot.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
kb update* *description*
kb971033 update for windows activation technologies
kb2902907 description not available, update was pulled by microsoft
kb2922324 description not available, update was pulled by microsoft
kb2952664 update for upgrading windows 7
kb2976978 update for windows 8.1 and windows 8
kb2977759 update for windows 7 rtm
kb2990214 update that enables you to upgrade from windows 7 to a later version of windows
kb2999226 update that enables you to run windows 10 applications on earlier versions of windows
kb3012973 upgrade to windows 10
kb3014460 update for windows insider preview / upgrade to windows 10
kb3015249 update that adds telemetry points to consent.exe in Windows 8.1 and Windows 7
kb3021917 update for windows 7 sp1 for performance improvements
kb3022345 update for customer experience and diagnostic telemetry
kb3035583 update installs get windows 10 app in windows 8.1 and windows 7 sp1
kb3044374 update that enables you to upgrade from windows 8.1 to windows 10
kb3046480 update for migrating .net when upgrading to later version of windows
kb3050265 update for windows update client for windows 7 june 2015
kb3050267 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 june 2015
kb3065987 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 july 2015
kb3065988 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 july 2015
kb3068708 update for customer experience and diagnostic telemetry
kb3075249 update that adds telemetry points to consent.exe in windows 8.1 and windows 7
kb3075851 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 august 2015
kb3075853 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 august 2015
kb3080149 update for customer experience and diagnostic telemetry
kb3083324 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 september 2015
kb3083325 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 september 2015
kb3083710 update for windows update client for windows 7 and windows server 2008 r2 october 2015
kb3083711 update for windows update client for windows 8.1 and windows server 2012 r2 october 2015
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Thanks to @elixxx, @ilikeskittles, @liquidinsects, @Mixplate, @PaulDG, @RypeDub420, @spexdi, @Umrtvovacz, @qzxq, @Voluptuous_Panda for help/ideas!
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Please send @Atko and @PuttItOut a PM to thank them for all their hard work.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 20, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Microsoft from illegally forcing their users to provide them with Private information without the users knowledge and/or written consent from the user.



Might be a crude and not customer friendly; however, the use of the term "illegal forcing their users" is overboard.
I am not defending them for what they are doing... but, if a user installed the OS they had to agree with the terms of service or terms of use.

Work around it, live with it, or don't install it... Personally, I am tired of everyone flapping their lips about it.  My opinion and don't care if it is not popular.

Thanks for the info on the script though.


----------



## Freezer (Oct 20, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Might be a crude and not customer friendly; however, the use of the term "illegal forcing their users" is overboard.



It's not "overboard," Microsoft is illegally gathering Personally Identifiable Information without the users knowledge and direct consent. The same goes for Google, and Apple.

What really peeves me... is people like yourself make claims as to "live with it, or don't install it..." is both arrogant and ignorant. Clearly, you care less about your freedoms and right to privacy... and VERY ignorant about what you're losing, by allowing businesses the right to information that doesn't concern them, because you're too lazy to defend what you are entitled to. Perhaps, you're one of those imbeciles who believe you're entitled to everyone's information to profit from. You need to start standing up for your rights to privacy, when in fact no business has ANY right to collect any data about you(anyone), without your(their) express permission. An implied or written statement within any EULA/TOS does not allow ANY business the right to harbor your Human Rights or Constitutional Rights. Grow some hair!

As for "don't install it..." .... just ignorance.
1) Those on Windows 8.1 were practically forced into Windows 10.
2) Windows 7 and 8/8.1 are soon at an EOL term, eventually you will be on Windows 10.
3) Windows 7 and 8/8.1 are receiving the same telemetry and service packs as Windows 10, even if they hadn't had them installed previously, since large Conglomerates decided to wage war on peoples entitled and constitutional rights in order to profit materialistically. Stand the Alt-F4 up people.
4) Users do NOT have, NOR provided an option to install service packs, especially those who are not computer savvy or know what services packs entail. This goes especially for Windows 10.
5) A personal computer especially with Windows / OSX are basic utilities in today's modern age are a necessity to all, unfortunately.
*** No tin hats here... these are facts, but obviously lazy and ignorant people will say otherwise. It's not about now... it's about what rights, if any, you'll have in the future. Do your homework and wake up. 

Explain to me what a UAID is and what it does.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 21, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Microsoft is illegally gathering personally identifiable information without the users knowledge and direct consent. The same goes for Google, and Apple.



Got hair. Been called worse by better than you.
You posted... I gave you an opinion.
EULA and TOS are legally binding in this country.

Please show me proof that states this is illegal...  waiting for legal documentation...
And, I guess you will just have to stay peeved by people like me.
I gave my permission when I installed it and checked the little agree box.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 21, 2015)

Why go to the hassle when you can just get O&O ShutUp10? You get to choose what is disabled and what isn't.

Privacy laws is a very new player in the field of law and I get the feeling that more than just some people are not quite appreciative of how the law works. You enter into a contract with MS when you get Windows / a Windows PC and you accept their terms by using it. Whether those terms are fair, however, is not so clear...that's where privacy law comes in. All in all, I'm not going to be so quick to judge whether it's illegal or not. Just because it's stated in MS' terms that you consent to this doesn't make it legal, but it's still stated in the terms and conditions, and you get plenty of reminders through the setup process that your info is collected.

I'm not sure where you got the idea that whenever you're displeased with the terms imposed upon you by a provider of services such as MS, you can just go and file a class action lawsuit and expect that 1) it will be free and 2) it will work. You are suing MS...for what? Also, I'm not the best advisor when it comes to the US Constitution, but I'm pretty sure that it's not explicitly written that the privacy of your digital data constitutes a fundamental Human Right or Constitutional Right. Remember the class action against Nvidia for the GTX 970?

Be careful of what you call a "loophole" and what who you call "ignorant". As far as I can tell, you haven't demonstrated very well that you aren't the ignorant one. MS is in uncharted waters with its telemetry data collection; this doesn't make it a loophole. This is the kind of "citizen's justice" that gives everyone who works and deals with the legal system a headache. People think they know it all and that it's easy to get their own way with the law.

Also, @Freezer please don't be an asshole, I don't know what a UAID is, and I don't think a common person could be reasonably expected to know what it is. Let's ask Google. Does Google know what a relevant definition of UAID could be? No? Okay, I guess you're going to have to condescend to not be an asshole, and actually tell us what a UAID is, without putting on that condescending tone.

"Imbecile"? Synonymous with "stupid", a word that conveys much the same meaning with 2 letters less? "Arrogant"? Not sure what it is about his post that makes you think he is arrogant. Are you sure you're not the arrogant one? If you're trying to pour inflammatory insults into this thread in order to incite some kind of reaction, I don't think you're succeeding so far.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 21, 2015)

Interesting read, thanks op


----------



## Freezer (Oct 21, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Got hair. Been called worse by better than you.
> You posted... I gave you an opinion.
> EULA and TOS are legally binding in this country.
> 
> ...



Proved your ignorance.

Clearly not an intelligent human being. There have been many cases regarding EULA/TOS and Microsoft/Apple has lost many of them.... guess you were either living under a rock or too young to remember Apples lastest EULA/TOS scheme that landed then in legal dire straights. EULA/TOS are NOT all binding fool, you'd know that if you knew anything about law. I suggest that you pick up a book and begin reading. You don't know what is being talked about here and what is being infringed, obviously.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 21, 2015)

You are showing your immaturity in your personal attacks... which are against the rules here.

Still have not seen any legal documentation, yet.
Only your personal spewings.

Again, thanks for the info of the script and all.


----------



## Easo (Oct 21, 2015)

OP, you may have had good idea when starting this thread, but your answers in it...
No, sorry, go elsewhere.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2015)

There's something for this already,  SpybotAntiBeacon 1.5.  Works for win10,8,7.  On the Spybot forum:   https://forums.spybot.info/downloads.php?id=55


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks, johnspack, that seems to be a nice one that I will add to the collection I am sorting out.

Man, there a dozen of those type of apps out there.
I got a folder full I am trying to see which does the best and which is the most user friendly.

It would be so much easier if Microsoft would just make it more user selectable with easy to understand options; instead of being cryptic and secretive.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 21, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Offensive rant at yet another TPU member...



What you fail to realize is that decades late to a controversial party on privacy. Good for you for "sticking it to the man", but all you're doing is blocking very one minor outlet of privacy that is such a small drop in such a big pool that it really makes very little difference. Maybe you already know this, or maybe you don't care. 

I'm not saying give up, because folks like you might get others to follow suit...but likely not. The herd goes for the easiest path, and that path is selling privacy for the cost of convenience...it has been this way since before the Internet was popular. For many ignorance is and has been bliss, for others knowing changes little, and for some... it's an OMG OH NOEZ...my privacy!!!! Calling a senator whose privacy is bought for far more than yours with their pockets filled isn't going to really accomplish much either...sorry too much corruption and money to be made in that arena. That's all this is about in the end anyways, is getting data to sell data. You, me, everyone here are a metric, a number, a figure on a printout, an alias, a registration ID, and beyond. 

*You want out of that, get off the grid.*

Regardless of what role you feel you want to play in this, being rude to others is not the way to be. So I also ask as a fellow member that you please stop that, we appreciate you taking the time to donate something useful, but it'll be as easily scoffed off and hidden in a sea of useless threads should you keep treating others this way.

In reality, what you feel you're doing to Microsoft isn't changing a damn thing in the overall scope of things. Sure they can't obtain and sell info on you...now, but they will again eventually...and your browsers can, your phones can, your discount and credit cards can, your banks can, your car insurance can, your grocery store can, your gas stations can, your car can, your membership to about anything can, as your disclaimer kinda covers. Again, it's been this way for decades, and I'm not saying it's right, but at the same time with just a focus on Windows, this has been going on since before 10. Maybe not quite at this scale, but don't question that Microsoft hasn't been collecting data on us since the 90s.

Good on you for changing one uber tiny microscopic aspect of that, and I hope you can make more changes in the future, and maybe make a bigger change. It all starts with one, and gaining a following. Good luck!


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 21, 2015)

I just use *O&O Shut Up 10*.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 21, 2015)

What the hell is Windows Telemetry ??


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2015)

Keystrokes and "performance metrics" and datalogging.. very extensive data logging.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 29, 2015)

Kursah makes extremely good points and keeps it all in perspective, if one is paranoid of W10 telemetry, then simply don't use W10. Data collection on individuals has been going on for decades, get over it or go to another planet. (good luck with that)  bit late to be crying about privacy when the horse has already bottled from the stables... decades ago... and lets not forget the world trade center event or more commonly known as '9/11'. Citizen privacy took a big hit then no doubt.

Its even worse in my country now with the Fed gov making mandatory data retention laws for all digital communications, this info has to be kept for 2 yrs on all citizens..


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 29, 2015)

AlwaysHope said:


> when the horse has already bottled from the stables... decades ago



Bottled horses in stables... decades ago!





Just funning ya...

I believe, I understand where Microsoft is going with this... one OS, one Place, One source, ONE Everything... all synched and available on any device anywhere at anytime at your finger tips.
The others do it.   MS just wants it's share of the pie.
However, the collected data/telemetry, also, has the chance it can be at other finger tips, too.
What is the saying? The Road To Hell Is Paved With Good Intentions... and, the good intentions are ease of use for the consumer & profit for Microsoft going down that road.
And, the three letter government departments are along for the ride.

To quote myself...


95Viper said:


> Work around it, live with it, or don't install it...


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 29, 2015)

There is also DWS Lite : https://github.com/Nummer/Destroy-Windows-10-Spying/releases.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Oct 30, 2015)

EXCELLENT thank you!!


----------

